# Demeanor has changed



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 10, 2013)

We had our Female LGD spayed about a month ago.  Over the last week or so, we have really noticed her demeanor changing towards us.  She is very loving now, affectionate and wants to be near us more.  She is still fierce with her brother when they are wrestling and she always wins even though he outweighs her by close to 18 pounds.  

She does not act any differently in her working capacity.  

Just thought it was interesting.  Hoping she will become a bit more obediant too!  Looks like she is a bit.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 10, 2013)

Spaying will often make them more mellow in some ways yet they can become more aggressive towards strangers and other dogs. In Females, not males. Spaying often results in skin issues as well as other things to watch for. The female hormones are not like the males and those hormones regulate so much. You can compare it to woman that have had to have complete hysterectomies. If you are aware of those things in humans then you will understand how it affects your canine. 

You can e-mail me if you have more questions on this.


----------

